# Our Elvis



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Our poor Elvis has been having trouble getting up in the last few months, gradually getting worse. He hasn't wagged his tail for a while. We were debating the last 2 weeks on that it may be his time. He had his bad days and some better days. His quality of life was not good. This morning he was able to walk around outside for a while when his back end gave up and he was trying to drag himself with his front legs. And he was kinda yelping help. (I think) He flinched when we touched him. So we set up some umbrellas to shade him until our son could come over and be with him a while then help my DH load him up and take him to the E.Vet. to be PTS. Our plan was to call our vet to make a housecall tomorrow, but we couldn't let it go on any longer. I think we waited too long. Now we feel bad. I guess his bladder was quite full so things had started shutting down on him. Poor thing. We feel awful. < insert a big sigh >

Robbin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry about your Elvis. It's really hard to know when it's time especially when they seem to bounce back again and again. I feel like it's always too late or too early--so hard to know when it's just the right time.









I hope you'll write a little more about him when you can and trust you'll take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Hugs to you and your family; it is so hard to be in the position of understanding when our beloved pets have had enough. Just know that we do the best that we can. I don't think that you should feel that you waited too long. You gave Elvis every chance and when it was time, you helped him to the Rainbow Bridge. That is the hardest thing that we can do, yet one of the best. 

I am sorry for your loss and hope that you can find the comfort here that I have found.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for helping him to the bridge. it's the hardest thing to know when it's the right time. rest in peace elvis.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

5150,

Know that what happened to Elvis is not something that you have been through alone. I myslef lost a 14 yr old GSD just in March to the same disease. I know your pain, and ultimately knowing that it is the time to help our friends out after all they have done for us, it is just one more thing that life throws at us. You are in our prayers, and always remember the Bridge awaits those who truely loved their pets. And as it is very apparent you loved Elvis with your whole heart. 

R.I.P. Elivs


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks!
I did forget to add his picture










He was a German Shepherd / Alaskan Malamute mix. (aprox. 110 lbs.) His father was a big Mal and his mother was a 3 legged GSD. She had lost a leg to cancer if I remember correctly. And I remember her as being mostly tan and not much of a saddle, if any. I'll have to ask what DH remembers.

He pretty much had no drive. He loved his food. He got along with everybody, but not so much with the wee ones. And he loved to howl along with train whistles (certain ones) and all emergency sirens. We knew to listen when he started up and then we would hear them. Sometimes he sounded like he was being hurt, the way he howled. He quit howling a couple months ago so I guess his hearing was going, too. 

Well, I think I will have a BIG bowl of ice cream and go to bed. I don't care about any dieting right now. . .


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss of Elvis, Robbin. It's so hard to let them go. Rest in peace, Elvis.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he is just beautiful! thank you for posting the picture...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

He's stunning. I too, am so sorry for your loss. It's so hard sometimes to tell when its time, especially when we never really want it to be. You loved him and he knew it, thats whats important. 
Hugs,


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Elvis was a beautiful fellow - so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and all who loved him.

Rest in Peace Elvis!!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Sweet Elvis


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a lovely boy who was very well loved.

RIP Elvis


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the warm thoughts. I called our regular Vet today to make an appointment for one of the cats and they already knew and gave their condolances. (one of my former neighbors works there now and evidently told the whole office) (small town, gotta love it)

I feel bad for our son, though. They grew up together and it was hard on him. (he's 24) He kept thinking there must be _something_ we can do!









Time will help, but the first few days are the worst. This is part of my therapy, right?

Robbin


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.







sweet old guy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







What a handsome boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of this beautiful noble man. Don't feel bad that it took so long to make this decision, you made the right decision out of love for him and that is what matters. Its so hard to let them go even when we "know" its the right choice.

Run free at the bridge, wag your tail as much as you like now.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Elvis.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

He's been gone a week. Still can't believe he's gone. In the evenings I would clean the kitty litter and would always get him his dog biscuit at that time. I miss that.









We did have the Vet's office look up his age and he would have turned 13 in July.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I"M so sorry!!! HE"S beautiful!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

What a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for you. Don't beat yourself up for waiting, you had no way to know. It's never an easy decision to make and you did what you thought was best for him.







Elvis


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry and all my condolences. It must be so hard having him so long, it is like losing a family member. I know when we lost Sashi it seemed so quiet around here. 







Elvis
He sure was handsome..


----------

